# TSG73: Geek Gift Ideas



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_Looking for that perfect gift for the geek in your life? We have several ideas, ranging from the Google Wireless Charging Pad all the way up to the Chromebook Pixel. Happy Holidays!
_

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the seventy third episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

Google Wireless Charging Pad, $50
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/31/...wireless-charging-pad-for-nexus-5-and-nexus-7

Google Nexus 7, $219
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B00DVFLJDS&linkCode=as2&tag=techsupportgu-20

Amazon Fire HDX, $229
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B00BWYQ9YE&linkCode=as2&tag=techsupportgu-20

Google Chromecast, $35
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B00DR0PDNE&linkCode=as2&tag=techsupportgu-20

Roku 3, $95
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B00BGGDVOO&linkCode=as2&tag=techsupportgu-20

Chromebook Pixel, around $250
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B009LL9VDG&linkCode=as2&tag=techsupportgu-20

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

